# More ... > Beekeeper education >  National Diploma in Beekeeping

## Neils

Just out of interest, does anyone have half an eye, or more, on going for it?

I get that finishing the SBA programme is a good start towards qualifying towards it, but don't currently have much more of a feel as to what's involved.

----------


## EmsE

Is that the course that involves going down to England for a couple of weeks? If so, I've thought about it but need to wait until I'm not using all my annual leave to cover the school holidays? Talking of which, less than a month to go until the summer holidays are over (not that I'm counting the days and hours or anything! Just hoping I can get through them with my sanity still in tact :Wink: )

----------

